# My theory of why furries are furries.



## Derricklesters2009 (Jan 15, 2010)

Agree or disagree, it won't change my mind on this.

When I was a kid, I watched LOTS of cartoons. I constantly watched cartoons. When I was happy, I watched cartoons. When I was sad, I watched cartoons. When I had a question, cartoons were there for me.

I believe that when I hit puberty, there was no cartoon to tell me how to go through it, like there had been for every other problem I had as a child.

Thus, I fantasized about my cartoons as if they were going through the exact same shit I had to then it just kind of stuck with me into adult hood.

It is a subconscious clinging onto the little furry characters that you are told to relate to as a kid and it just sticks with you into your adult life. Then, you don't want to only relate to them, you want to be them in the same way that a kid wants to be a super hero.

That's what I think happened to me, because if that's not it, than I can't explain why I am a furry.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

I just like drawing things and hitting on women :V 

and as a kid i fucking_* hated *_cartoons.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I never imagined cartoons going through puberty with me and yet I still like animals and animal people...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

I liked cartoons but I didn't really stick with them though I've always thought it would be cool to have talking animal like people from an early age...if I'd known I'd end up here I would of stopped that a long time ago :[


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 15, 2010)

I didn't watch much TV when I was little. >> I spent all my time outside in the woods behind our shitty little trailer thing. Building forts in the trees and pretending the outside world didn't exist so I didn't have to think about going back inside to my heroin addict of a mother.

I used to be somewhat therian because of that.
Now I'm more or less just into the anthro thing and expressing an instinctual, carnal side.

RAHH D:< *Mouth foam*


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

I was too busy thinking about death and such in my teen years to give a rats ass about anything. You know living with a slowly dieing parent and witnessing a couple suicides of close pals makes you not fret the details let alone give a shit about cartoons.

@Sugar: WHOLY FUCK SO MUCH CUTE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARG  D8


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> @Sugar: WHOLY FUCK SO MUCH CUTE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARG D8


 
just don't stare into her eyes or else she might consume your soul :O


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 15, 2010)

You liek et? :33 Wheee~


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

ITS NICE AND PRETTY AND MADE OF JOY.


south syde fox said:


> just don't stare into her eyes or else she might consume your soul :O


IT ALMOST MAKES ME NOT HATE AND BE HAPPY WHAT THE FUUUUUUCK?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ITS NICE AND PRETTY AND MADE OF JOY.
> IT ALMOST MAKES ME NOT HATE AND BE HAPPY WHAT THE FUUUUUUCK?


 
that almost happened to me but then I picked up my samurai sword and started cutting bitches, now I feel much better ^.^


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 15, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> that almost happened to me but then I picked up my samurai sword and started cutting bitches, now I feel much better ^.^


A NICE GAME OF PUNT THE FETUS FIXED ME RIGHT.


WAIT WHY AM I ON ALLCAPS?


----------



## Beastcub (Jan 15, 2010)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> Agree or disagree, it won't change my mind on this.
> 
> When I was a kid, I watched LOTS of cartoons. I constantly watched cartoons. When I was happy, I watched cartoons. When I was sad, I watched cartoons. When I had a question, cartoons were there for me.
> 
> ...



that's not entirely how it is for me, for one thing 80% of why i am in this fandom is my love of a creature costumes and the fact i make a living off of furries who want them (like 90% of my 119 orders have been furries)
BUT i see your point, if you loved cartoon animals as a kid furry fandom is a more mature version of it. but a love of cartoons as a kid also applies to anime fans, because as a kid cartoons were just for kid but now there is anime which gets into not just more mature/serious/rich conent but also adults only and down right sick XXX stuff (yeah there is simpsons and family guy type stuff but their plots are not exactly deep nor is the animation mind-blowing)


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 15, 2010)

Never watched cartoons either.
I just like dog penises for whatever reason.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd say your theory may hit a niche chunk of the fandom, but it seems above all else, "furry" is on par with fetishes - I'm sure there is an explanation for fetishes somewhere around, but I don't know it. 

(Mainly, because not all cartoons had furry creatures, or at least as main characters.)

We just _love_ certain things, for no apparent reason.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure back there I liked carbon more than cartoon.


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds fairly accurate. Except for the countries that don't have access to those cartoons or idols. They end up being furries far after puberty had even occurred.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> Agree or disagree, it won't change my mind on this.
> 
> When I was a kid, I watched LOTS of cartoons. I constantly watched cartoons. When I was happy, I watched cartoons. When I was sad, I watched cartoons. When I had a question, cartoons were there for me.
> 
> ...



What you fail to realize is, all furries are different. Just because this theory may be right for you, does not mean it goes for every furry out there.

For me, it is plain and simply, I like anthro animals, no more, no less. The only part I will agree with you on is watching cartoons. I mostly had an interest in cartoons with anthro's in them, well, if I am honest I still do.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 15, 2010)

Uh, this is just kind of my psychosis talking but cartoons had a tendency to make me really depressed. Like, no matter what happened they never had to suffer for their actions because they were all back to the same thing again in the next episode and were just doomed to repeat themselves and their problems and actions again and again with no hope for escape, and we as children are expected to laugh at that. I _hated _that.


Winnie the Pooh is pretty awesome, though.

I'm a furry because ohmigawd I love the feeling of fur and to have a TAIL and EARS and all that would just be ohmigawd I'm drooling.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 15, 2010)

OP doesn't fit me.  I watched cartoons as a kid, but I wasn't really that into them.  No, it's D&D, _The Hobbit_ and my fascination with dragons overall that led me down this path.

While I find some anthro characters cute and maybe even sexy, I don't fantasize about them.  That includes anthro dragons.  The only dragons I really like are feral ones.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 15, 2010)

My theory, which belongs to me and is mine, is that all furries are thin at one end, much, much thicker in the middle, and then thin again at the far end...

I've been so anthro-minded all my life, I can't really say where it all began. Not unlike Derricklesters, I grew up immersed in the cartoons that were run wall-to-wall after school & Saturday morning. (This was pre-CN, pre-Nick). Maybe I envied the characters' freedom & physicality (most of the time they didn't even wear clothes!) because I grew up in a home where things were fairly strict & discussing body-type stuff was frowned upon. I remember wanting to be one of them or at least visit their world.

I keep saying, sorta kidding, that maybe there's a furry gene, the way so many of us were thinking in furry terms (in any number of ways) before we ever heard of the fandom. But maybe there _is_ a gene... ever hear of this word?:

*atavistic*
Relating to an inherited trait that reappears in an individual after being absent from a strain of organism for several generations. Atavistic traits were formerly thought to be *throwbacks to ancestral types* but are now known to be _*due to the inheritance of a pair of recessive genes.*_

Jus' sayin'...


----------



## Jelly (Jan 15, 2010)

I watched cartoons all the time, too.
I watched live action because of my dad.
But whenever I was feeling down, I'd watch cartoons, whenever I was bored I'd watch cartoons. I've seen like every crappy cartoon on the planet.

But when I turned 15 or so I taught myself to like live action shows.

I was bored with the spectacle of the whole thing.
People showing their vanity for the sake of pitching a product.

At least with cartoons there was a clear demarcation of when you were being sold something through a commercial and when you were in the ritual space of entertainment.

In those live action things it was never clearly evident.

I mean, I don't know, I still appreciate surrealistic cinema technique and really unusual stories, but I don't see the point of watching a real life unfold in front of me when I can just follow someone around for a day and collect everything they touch

BREATHING

My personal theory on furries is that you can't apply an overarching history on all of them.
But I can tell you this much:
Most are ugly.
Most feel scorned by society in some central way.
Most are looking for a home.
And this place is very accepting.

You can see it in the way the older ones backlash.
The ones that have been in the fandom for a while, but persist in having contacts outside of the whole thing make violent claims of stupidity towards every other miserable furry. Some of that is repressed class/social/education status crap, like when you're surrounded by individuals like you, you tend to assault them for the place your life is at. The other reason they do that is because they don't enjoy how accepting everyone here is, and its very unusual to have a really diverse subculture that's central dogma favors diversity. Art communities are not usually like this.

whatever
im not a furry anyways, so what do i know
fragmented shit, feel free to plug in whatever you want


----------



## Jezzabelle (Jan 15, 2010)

I believe the reason why we're furry is because the majority of us grew up in the 80's/90's and there was nothing on but TMNT, Biker Mice, Street Sharks, The Raccoons, Animals of Farthing Wood and the _best_ cartoon series ever: Swat Kats *swoon*.

Good shit like that never left my heart


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

Jezzabelle said:


> I believe the reason why we're furry is because the majority of us grew up in the 80's/90's and there was nothing on but TMNT, Biker Mice, Street Sharks, The Raccoons, Animals of Farthing Wood and the _best_ cartoon series ever: Swat Kats *swoon*.
> 
> Good shit like that never left my heart



I watched all those and many more.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

I was born in 1983 and I remember dad videotaping cartoons off of the TV, there was one show that Tony robinson hosted, then there was "cartoon time" with rolph harris, They showed many WB loony toons and Tom and jerry shorts. I remember the pink panther, hair bear bunch, yogi bear, gawd the list would be huge if I continue to list all the ones I remember.


----------



## Falconpunch (Jan 15, 2010)

Same thing with me, OP. That just may be one of many reasons why people are furry. I have my reasons.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 15, 2010)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> I believe that when I hit puberty, there was no cartoon to tell me how to go through it, like there had been for every other problem I had as a child.



That is pretty much true, cartoon characters never seem to actually go _through_ puberty.  Even when characters do age and grow up during the length of the series, they just go from "kid" to "preteen" to angsty/rebellious "teen".  The fact that they become sexually mature during the process is shoved aside as something you Do Not Talk About.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 15, 2010)

I watched cartoons as a kid too, also OP that's awesome your fursona is a Llama! :V


----------



## Bir (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not quite sure about my reasons. Just a bunch of things added up, I guess.

My extreme love for and empathy with animals, my addiction to Pokemon and Pokemon charades, the hundreds of animals I've owned and have spent time with because of parents who don't exactly listen, definitely my love for fantasy and cartoons, and I'm pretty sure that I just love men who growl, and women with serene, natural makeupless faces. As well as my love for art, except that the only things I can draw/paint are animals. 

Haha.. I remember looking out the window of the car on our frequent road trips, and imagining some big animal running right next to us, jumping over buildings and just... running like the wind.

But that's just me?

._.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

Bir said:


> I'm not quite sure about my reasons. Just a bunch of things added up, I guess.
> 
> My extreme love for and empathy with animals, my addiction to Pokemon and Pokemon charades, the hundreds of animals I've owned and have spent time with because of parents who don't exactly listen, definitely my love for fantasy and cartoons, and I'm pretty sure that I just love men who growl, and women with serene, natural makeupless faces. As well as my love for art, except that the only things I can draw/paint are animals.
> 
> ...



Reasonable and nice, I'd say.
I am not a furry but I still have quite an empathy for animals or what so ever, despite the fact that I see only one kind of animal around my area of effect.
Parents that don't actually listen? Elaborate.
Men who growl, that is very furrysome, you can find other men that fir you perfectly without having them growling.
Love to art is quite natural. Especially with furries saying they can only draw animals, probabl because it's the thing they are fantasticated with.

About the animal of the wind, that is really just you.
The furry fandom has already influenced your mind and you are now in deep love with it.

Actually your story is quite interesting, nice and cute.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 15, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> I am not a furry but...



This isn't a challenge or trying to put you on the spot, just curiosity on my part: if you're not a furry why are you posting on a Fur Affinity Forum thread - what brings you here?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 15, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> This isn't a challenge or trying to put you on the spot, just curiosity on my part: if you're not a furry why are you posting on a Fur Affinity Forum thread - what brings you here?



Where does it say you HAVE to be a furry to post on these here forums?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Where does it say you HAVE to be a furry to post on these here forums?



right there. at that sign. right there. cant see it? that means you're not a furry and GTFO.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 15, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> This isn't a challenge or trying to put you on the spot, just curiosity on my part: if you're not a furry why are you posting on a Fur Affinity Forum thread - what brings you here?



I like furries, and I think that some of them are either funny, cute or extreme.
That's not like I will be banned for not being a furry.
Furries decide to be furries becuase they have freedom to do what they want.
So if I am in their level, don't I have freedom?




Zrcalo said:


> right there. at that sign. right there. cant see it? that means you're not a furry and GTFO.



Do you mean that sign that says "Free Candies"?


----------



## Nargle (Jan 15, 2010)

I didn't watch cartoons as a kid. Nor am I the stereotypical mysanthropic social outcast furry, that is looking for acceptance, or identifies better with animals because they can't properly communicate with other humans. 

However, I did grow up with tons of pets. A home full of pets became an extremely happy environemnt for me, and some of my happiest childhood memories involved getting a pet or caring for one or two or twelve. So I guess I ended up having an affinity for pets, much like how someone who grew up fixing cars with their dad might end up collecting cars, or someone who was always sewing with their mom might pass down the hobby to their own children. Having pets and admiring animals has just become part of me. And personally, that's exactly how I became a furry... liking animals is just part of who I am. Also, it has nothing to do with sexuality, unlike how most furries are for some strange reason... To me, it's more of a comforting, familiar, childhood memory type thing. Like eating your mom's signature dish when you come home for Christmas. It brings you back to a time where all is safe and pleasant. 

I really have no interest in anthropomorphic animals, though. Nowadays the most I anthropomorphize my characters is by giving them human intellegence and language skills. All of my animal characters look how they would look on Earth. Maybe that had something to do with not liking cartoon animals, and spending so much time around animals in their natural form?


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it's safe to say that everyone who is a furry has their own reasons behind it. Thus why everyone identifies differently about the fandom.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 15, 2010)

I kinda got in it via anime and then nekos and finally full on furs and also Ive always acted like a dog. One guess on my favorite position


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 15, 2010)

I was raised on Nova, Natural Geographic and recorded PBS broadcasts from the 80's. When I was bored, I watched "Math Talk," "Voyage of the Mimi," or "Eureka."(Eureka is, btw, the best TV show that has ever or ever will be broadcast. Yes even better than Firefly) When I did watch cartoons, it generally ones with human main characters. 

Needless to say, becoming "furry" from the TV is not really a likely explanation. Instead, I think it's built into my personality. Since before I could talk I loved dogs. My first "word" is recorded as "Arf" (I'm actually sorta pissed that my parents counted that as a word) I collected Beanie Babies like a madman. They filled the drawers under my bed, lined shelves and were even stored in the basement when there became simply too many of them. 

I wonder where they all went...


----------



## Solas (Jan 15, 2010)

Personally I don't think cartoons had anything to do with being a furry or not.  I still watch cartoons, personally.

In my opinion, having an affinity for an animal, fictional or real, is what makes one a furry.  People have all kinds of reasons, but that's not what's important.

The important thing is that we are furries, and that's that.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 15, 2010)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> Agree or disagree, it won't change my mind on this.
> 
> That's what I think happened to me, because if that's not it, than I can't explain why I am a furry.



This ^ leads me to believe that this was a drive-by thread. (Sorta an afterthought now)...Does also make me curious.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 16, 2010)

Jezzabelle said:


> I believe the reason why we're furry is because the majority of us grew up in the 80's/90's and there was nothing on but TMNT, Biker Mice, Street Sharks, The Raccoons, Animals of Farthing Wood and the _best_ cartoon series ever: Swat Kats *swoon*



I was born in 1980.  We got home from school in time to catch Disney's afternoon cartoons.  You know, DuckTales, Chip 'n Dale, Aladdin, Darkwing Duck, Gargoyles....


----------



## Nargle (Jan 16, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> I was born in 1980. We got home from school in time to catch Disney's afternoon cartoons. You know, DuckTales, Chip 'n Dale, Aladdin, Darkwing Duck, Gargoyles....


 
Actually, even though I said I never watched TV, the very few occasions when I DID watch TV, those were the exact cartoons I watched. Plus Tailspin and Timon and Pumba. I was born in 1991 X3


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> Agree or disagree, it won't change my mind on this.
> 
> When I was a kid, I watched LOTS of cartoons. I constantly watched cartoons. When I was happy, I watched cartoons. When I was sad, I watched cartoons. When I had a question, cartoons were there for me.
> 
> ...


 
I blame it on the animated Disney movie Robin Hood. I watched that movie SO many times when I was young, and I love it every time I see it, even today.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> I blame it on the animated Disney movie Robin Hood. I watched that movie SO many times when I was young, and I love it every time I see it, even today.



OMG!
Furries watch only movies for kids with furries, that's painful.

I never watched that movie.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> OMG!
> Furries watch only movies for kids with furries, that's painful.
> 
> I never watched that movie.


 
I hate you now. That is one of my favourite movies. But not the only one i watch.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 16, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> I hate you now. That is one of my favourite movies. But not the only one i watch.



I never said that was a bad movie, I said that was a kids' movie.
I also have to say that I liked you up until now, but I have to say :V.
Anyway, KABOOM.

Other peoples' opinion shouldn't be SO offensive to you, I didn't know you get hurt easily.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 16, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> I never said that was a bad movie, I said that was a kids' movie.
> I also have to say that I liked you up until now, but I have to say :V.
> Anyway, KABOOM.
> 
> Other peoples' opinion shouldn't be SO offensive to you, I didn't know you get hurt easily.


 
I just want to say that whenever I tell people that Wall-E is my favorite movie, and they reply "Oh, well my kid liked that movie..." I want to strangle them. 

When someone declares that one of your favorite things is "for kids," it's pretty distasteful. Say one of your hobbies is to build models. Someone comes over to visit, and sees shelves full of cars and ships and planes, so they say, "So you keep a bunch of _toys_?" It's just condescending and rude. 

The teletubbies is for kids. Movies like Wall-E (Maybe Robin Hood, I haven't seen it) are more than just random colors and cartoon characters bopping around for the sole perpose of keeping your kid glued to the TV screen long enough to give you a break. Wall-E is a beautifully made piece of art, and just because children can watch it in addition to adults, doesn't mean that it should be judged on a different plane than any other "grown up" movie.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't know where endlessly questioning why I like animal characters is going to get me, so I just don't. That energy could be better spent making a sandwich, which is what I'm going to go do now instead of watching this thread.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't think my watching cartoons influenced me being a furry too much, if at all [xe says while watching cartoon]. I figure me being like this happened the same way I figured out I liked girls also. I denyed it for as long as I could then kept accidentally slipping up, revealing that ickle secret. I've always been into drawing anthros and such, I just tried to ignore it until recently.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 16, 2010)

Nargle said:


> I just want to say that whenever I tell people that Wall-E is my favorite movie, and they reply "Oh, well my kid liked that movie..." I want to strangle them.
> 
> When someone declares that one of your favorite things is "for kids," it's pretty distasteful. Say one of your hobbies is to build models. Someone comes over to visit, and sees shelves full of cars and ships and planes, so they say, "So you keep a bunch of _toys_?" It's just condescending and rude.
> 
> The teletubbies is for kids. Movies like Wall-E (Maybe Robin Hood, I haven't seen it) are more than just random colors and cartoon characters bopping around for the sole perpose of keeping your kid glued to the TV screen long enough to give you a break. Wall-E is a beautifully made piece of art, and just because children can watch it in addition to adults, doesn't mean that it should be judged on a different plane than any other "grown up" movie.



I think saying  WALL-E is a family movie suits it better.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think saying WALL-E is a family movie suits it better.


 
I agree. No matter how old you are, you can still enjoy watching it. Enjoyable for all ages. =3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 16, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Do you mean that sign that says "Free Candies"?



with the bear peeking around the corner? yes.


----------



## Bizaara (Jan 16, 2010)

I've always been one for the weird, bizarre, fantasy, sci-fi etc. for as long as I can remember. I still watch cartoons, but that really isn't the reason why I like furry stuff.

1. Animal Personification
2. Imagination
3. It's nice to get away from drawing humans all the time
4. I love animals

It's a little more complicated than that with me, but that's as best as I can put it.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 16, 2010)

Nargle said:


> ...and just because children can watch it in addition to adults, doesn't mean that it should be judged on a different plane than any other "grown up" movie.



Sounds like the so-called Animation Age Ghetto, or "rated G for Grannies".  Both of which are popular misconceptions about the medium.


----------



## Viva (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a good theory.  The same sort of thing happened to me


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 17, 2010)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> Agree or disagree, it won't change my mind on this.



"No matter how much evidence you have you're still wrong because I'm a bigot"
Yes sir.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

We're furries because we're fuck ups.

Kidding, but seriously, everybody I know who's a furry has some kind of mental disorder, is poor, or has troubles at home with drunken parents, split up parents, dead parents, etc etc.

But I'm putting that down to coincidence because I don't like to assume shit like that. Whatever, this is how I am.


----------



## Gight (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> We're furries because we're fuck ups.
> 
> Kidding, but seriously, everybody I know who's a furry has some kind of mental disorder, is poor, or has troubles at home with drunken parents, split up parents, dead parents, etc etc.
> 
> But I'm putting that down to coincidence because I don't like to assume shit like that. Whatever, this is how I am.



I think Teto Nailed it.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Gight said:


> I think Teto Nailed it.


What's your trauma. Mine's autism \o/


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

Why am I a furry? Cartoons totally play a MAJOR influence. Whether you watched them as a child or even if you just saw random pictures like posters, comics, movies or clips of movies with even slightly Anthro images/ideas.

My furry fascination started with a cartoon/anime, Digimon to be exact.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 17, 2010)

I have no idea why I'm a furry, just saying that makes my stomach turn :\


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmm, I always liked cartoons. I still like cartoons. But I coped with puberty ok and turned out a fully-functional human being, so I don't think I'm missing anything upstairs. 
I like drawing animals, making things, and playing pretend sometimes. I guess that's why I'm still in this furry business. I don't have time for dramawhores or The Annoying, so I guess that's why I don't have any furry friends


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> We're furries because we're fuck ups.
> 
> Kidding, but seriously, everybody I know who's a furry has some kind of mental disorder, is poor, or has troubles at home with drunken parents, split up parents, dead parents, etc etc.
> 
> But I'm putting that down to coincidence because I don't like to assume shit like that. Whatever, this is how I am.



Bollocks. My parents are still together, I did well at school, had friends, still do, have a job, my own flat, car, feel happy with life.

And like looking at wolf penises :O


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

thejackalface said:


> Bollocks. My parents are still together, I did well at school, had friends, still do, have a job, my own flat, car, feel happy with life.
> 
> And like looking at wolf penises :O


I'm talking about the guys in the fandom.

Girls are fucked up by nature.


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 17, 2010)

pfft.

You might have a point, but I don't think ALL furries are losers. At least I hope not. Mind you, the one and only time I went to a Con, most people I met didn't convince me otherwise.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

thejackalface said:


> pfft.
> 
> You might have a point, but I don't think ALL furries are losers. At least I hope not. Mind you, the one and only time I went to a Con, most people I met didn't convince me otherwise.


I did mention at the end of my post I didn't want to claim that though. I haven't been here long enough and met enough furries to really say much.

And besides, I met most of the ones I know in the old Moods threads, so you know. :T


----------



## thejackalface (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> I did mention at the end of my post I didn't want to claim that though. I haven't been here long enough and met enough furries to really say much.
> 
> And besides, I met most of the ones I know in the old Moods threads, so you know. :T




I've only just got here, so no idea what the Moods threads were. They seem infamous though.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

thejackalface said:


> I've only just got here, so no idea what the Moods threads were. They seem infamous though.


Meh, people hated them, I was part of them, then they got banned for being totally pointless. Basically you posted your mood, shit posted, posted your mood, shit posted, repeat until locked, start a new thread, repeat. The most common mood was probably 'Depressed', or maybe 'Lonely' or 'Sad' or 'Angry' etc, you get the point, everybody was sad the whole time because of some new problem in their already ruin of a life. I was constantly 'Content' though.


----------



## Daberu (Jan 17, 2010)

mmm, somewhat. I did watch a bunch of cartoons back in my earlier years. I especially loved tom and jerry (also pokemon, digimon, and so on). I mostly became one becuase of friends IRL being furs. >.>


----------



## Gight (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> What's your trauma. Mine's autism \o/



Asperges.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 17, 2010)

Gight said:


> Asperges.


We are ass burger bros.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

Teto said:


> We're furries because we're fuck ups.
> 
> Kidding, but seriously, everybody I know who's a furry has some kind of mental disorder, is poor, or has troubles at home with drunken parents, split up parents, dead parents, etc etc.
> 
> But I'm putting that down to coincidence because I don't like to assume shit like that. Whatever, this is how I am.



I know plenty of people irl and online who are not furries and have the same sort of problems. It is not just a furry thing, it is just life.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2010)

Pretty much all of the furries I know have family problems. It's kinda weird...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Pretty much all of the furries I know have family problems. It's kinda weird...



I love how some people seem to think furries are the ONLY people on the planet with family problems, or ANY irl problem for that matter. Furries are NOT the only group of humans on the planet that suffer from such problems people.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I love how some people seem to think furries are the ONLY people on the planet with family problems, or ANY irl problem for that matter. Furries are NOT the only group of humans on the planet that suffer from such problems people.



You beat me to it XD Every HUMAN I know has some sort of problem. Why do people always think they're so special that their group is the only group with problems? It's a little self centered if you think about it. You have to remember that there are billions of other people in the world to keep in mind.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I love how some people seem to think furries are the ONLY people on the planet with family problems, or ANY irl problem for that matter. Furries are NOT the only group of humans on the planet that suffer from such problems people.


I'm not saying that furries are the only ones with emotional or family problems. It's just every one I've met has either had emotional or family issues, or both. I have none.


----------



## Bando (Jan 18, 2010)

The fates seem to be conspiring to make me a furry... I watched sooo many cartoons as a kid, read Animorphs books, love mythology(minotaurs), have an extreme fondness for my dogs, my WOW character is a tauren, and played Warhammer as lizardmen O_O Oh, did I mention that I love to hang around with weird/unique people online and irl? All that and the fact that I seem to have been lately running into furries in the randomest everyday places irl.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> The fates seem to be conspiring to make me a furry... I watched sooo many cartoons as a kid, read Animorphs books, love mythology(minotaurs), *have an extreme fondness for my dogs,* my WOW character is a tauren, and played Warhammer as lizardmen O_O Oh, did I mention that I love to hang around with weird/unique people online and irl? All that and the fact that I seem to have been lately running into furries in the randomest everyday places irl.



Umm that in bold......just sounds sooooooooooo wrong to me dude.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm that in bold......just sounds sooooooooooo wrong to me dude.


Don't worry, for every person who tells him dog fucking is wrong, 5 more will defend him and tell him it's perfectly ok to act on his urges to stick it up fido's ass, it's just the mundanes that don't understand him! :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> The fates seem to be conspiring to make me a furry... I watched sooo many cartoons as a kid, read Animorphs books, love mythology(minotaurs), have an extreme fondness for my dogs, my WOW character is a tauren, and played Warhammer as lizardmen O_O Oh, did I mention that I love to hang around with weird/unique people online and irl? All that and the fact that I seem to have been lately running into furries in the randomest everyday places irl.



*facehump*

WHY DOES EVERY FURRY PLAY ONLY RPG AND ALWAYS PLAY AS FURRY CHARACTERS? YOU ARE SO UNORIGINAL -_-

Except that one I saw alot in the moods thread, he was always playing fallout 3, and it is a kind of an RPG but has action and shooting features for.. all the game.
It also crashes.

Did I mention that I love to hang around with weird people online?
Seriously I know a guy with three hard drives of hentai with each one contain 250 GB of it.


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jan 18, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> *facehump*
> 
> WHY DOES EVERY FURRY PLAY ONLY RPG AND ALWAYS PLAY AS FURRY CHARACTERS? YOU ARE SO UNORIGINAL -_-
> 
> ...



I'm not a hardcore gamer/hentai freak like that, although I know a few who are, still Modern Warfare 1 and 2 as well as Babo Violent are not RPG's XD


----------



## Rytes (Jan 18, 2010)

I didn't watch much cartoons as a kid.


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, I've always prefered animals over people, and honestly, they attact me more.  Besides, I do wanna be part animal and dress up as my fursona and go to an anthrocon.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> Well, I've always prefered animals over people, and honestly, they attact me more.  Besides, I do wanna be part animal and dress up as my fursona and go to an anthrocon.



Congratulations at making yourself look like a zoophile. 

It might be wise to replace animal with anthro.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> Well, *I've always prefered animals* over people, and honestly, *they attact me more*.  Besides,* I do wanna be* part *animal* and dress up as my fursona and go to an anth*rocon*.


Oh you look so kind of zoophile or a deep furry.
I am people, don't you find me attractive as animals?
You want to be part animal, is see, I would like to turn people I like into part animals.
Also, the last super bold says:

ROCK ON


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

ArrLeashen said:


> Oh you look so kind of zoophile or a deep furry.
> I am people, don't you find me attractive as animals?
> You want to be part animal, is see, I would like to turn people I like into part animals.
> Also, the last super bold says:
> ...



I am beginning to think it is hereditary that a lot of furries are zoophilic paedophiles. Especialy after what I witnessed on xat earlier, go to rants in about 10 minutes to see my rant on what I witnessed earlier.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am beginning to think it is *hereditary* that a lot of furries are zoophilic paedophiles.



I am beginning to think fuck you


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Animals are extremely cute and all but yeah cute not fuckable. :/


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 18, 2010)

You know Cartoons were not that big of a part of my life growing up. I did like them when I could watch them but my father controlled the TV. So we only got to watch cartoons during a certain time and that was it.

Half way through my life I got cut off from the television completely because my parents divorced and after that I had no access to a TV, much less cable. That's okay though because I found anthro animals in other things, especially books.

What I'm saying is that my continued interest is not so narrow as your whole thing about watching cartoons all the time. So your theory does not fit me. I grew up watching cartoons when I had access to them but I also grew up reading books, and watching the odd movie, and playing the odd video game that has talking human like animal characters.

For me, the video game characters and book characters stayed with me far longer than any cartoon character. Such as Gex, Spyro, Star Fox(the cast), Conker, Croc...then you get into books and you have your cast from the Rats of Nimh...Redwall Abbey, Watership Down, ect. About the only anthro animal character from cartoons that really stuck with me was Scooby Doo.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> I am beginning to think fuck you



I wasn't being serious. Besides you didn't see what I was seeing furries do earlier.



EinTheCorgi said:


> Animals are extremely cute and all but yeah *cute not fuckable*. :/



Exactly.


----------



## virus (Jan 18, 2010)

slowpoke.jpg


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am beginning to think it is hereditary that a lot of furries are zoophilic paedophiles. Especialy after what I witnessed on xat earlier, go to rants in about 10 minutes to see my rant on what I witnessed earlier.


But hell who are we to judge our normal in the U.S/Brittan/Canada is extremely strange/illegal in other country's. So yeah things are not as black and white as they seem. :/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am beginning to think it is hereditary that a lot of furries are zoophilic paedophiles. Especialy after what I witnessed on xat earlier, go to rants in about 10 minutes to see my rant on what I witnessed earlier.



I began to think all furries are like this.
But then I saw few furries, like you, that were either smart or cute in a way that blocks the others so much.
And I still say that pineapples are soft.


----------



## TDK (Jan 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry, for every person who tells him dog fucking is wrong, 5 more will defend him and tell him it's perfectly ok to act on his urges to stick it up fido's ass, it's just the mundanes that don't understand him! :V



So true.

People who fuck animals have rights too ya know? THIS IS AMERICA DAMMIT!


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 18, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> But hell who are we to judge our normal in the U.S/Brittan/Canada is extremely strange/illegal in other country's. So yeah things are not as black and white as they seem. :/


definately i agree


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 18, 2010)

i watched a lot of cartoons as a kid but idk if that really influenced me into becoming a furry, but it may have subconsciously lol


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> definately i agree


I hope your not just agreeing with me because we're friends. :/


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 18, 2010)

im not its a fact in many asian countries its illegal go do half of the things your allowed to do in the US


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> im not its a fact in many asian countries its illegal go do half of the things your allowed to do in the US


Very good sir fine example.


----------



## Viva (Jan 18, 2010)

Teto said:


> We're furries because we're fuck ups.
> 
> Kidding, but seriously, everybody I know who's a furry has some kind of mental disorder, is poor, or has troubles at home with drunken parents, split up parents, dead parents, etc etc.
> 
> But I'm putting that down to coincidence because I don't like to assume shit like that. Whatever, this is how I am.


 
Is bisexuality a trauma? Because as far as I know, I have no traumas or mental disorders haunting me.  I am still a furry, but I am perfectly contented with the way I am.  I just find anthropomorphic animals extremely attractive.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 18, 2010)

Anybody else notice that I don't think the OP has made a secondary post? I don't even think he looked at this twice o_o


----------



## Bando (Jan 18, 2010)

sorry randy, I tried to phrase that in a not-so dog humper way but it backfired. I'm meaning to say that i prefer the company of my dogs over people sometimes  god it's annoying to have to learn to dance around seeming like a dog fucker


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> sorry randy, I tried to phrase that in a not-so dog humper way but it backfired. I'm meaning to say that i prefer the company of my dogs over people sometimes  god it's annoying to have to learn to dance around seeming like a dog fucker


Sorry but you forget that this is the internet were you say something wrong and your branded with that name. So yeah people are going to call you a dog fucker just as I'm called a pedo you better get used to it sorry bro.


----------



## Bando (Jan 18, 2010)

CURSE YOU INTERNET! oh well, time to start amassing jokes to deflect away from that oopsie :3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> CURSE YOU INTERNET! oh well, time to start amassing jokes to deflect away from that oopsie :3


sadly one troll will come up with a really shitty joke about you that will stop hurting you and just get annoying yet they will never come up with a new one. :/


----------



## Bando (Jan 18, 2010)

hopefully that joke will never turn into a meme


----------



## Geek (Jan 19, 2010)

My theory of why furries are furries.

Furry = Fursuit x Yiff Â²


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Geek said:


> My theory of why furries are furries.
> 
> Furry = Fursuit x Yiff Â²


Math win! but not all furs like to fursuit


----------



## Geek (Jan 19, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Math win! but not all furs like to fursuit



But how can you yiff without a fursuit ?
And no yiff = no babyfur


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 19, 2010)

Geek said:


> But how can you yiff without a fursuit ?
> And no yiff = no babyfur


You can yiff in RP


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2010)

Geek said:


> My theory of why furries are furries.
> 
> Furry = Fursuit x Yiff Â²


Your formula is wrong, sir.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 19, 2010)

Geek said:


> My theory of why furries are furries.
> 
> Furry = Fursuit x Yiff Â²


 
Furry = Nerd + Outcast x Weird 

This looks better :V


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Furry = Nerd + Outcast x Weird
> 
> This looks better :V


That looks better, though I am not an outcast and I'm not weird :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 19, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That looks better, though I am not an outcast and I'm not weird :V


 

Sure you aren't, what ever helps you sleep at night buddy


----------



## Mentova (Jan 19, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Sure you aren't, what ever helps you sleep at night buddy


But it's true! I'm not an outcast or weird =(


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 19, 2010)

*Furry = Penis X FursuitÂ²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²*


----------



## zworgen (Jan 19, 2010)

In my opinion what makes a furry a furry differes from person to person, for me, I think it had to do with an active imagination, the fact that I love animals, animals were my main scource of companionship when I was young (no kids close to me in age anywhere near me), which also contributed to the fact that I never totally fit in normal society, so it's hard to give a universal theory about how people become furries, it would seem to me it has to do with your environment and in some cases, just those things that you like for whatever reason...


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

With me, I think it's erotic and pretty fun. When I first learned about furries, I thought "What a bunch of animal fucking fags." but then I learned what they were and it caught my interest. I go to Jack Britt High School, one of the biggest in the country or I think it may be THE biggest, and I met some furries there. That's when I got addicted.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 17, 2010)

idk, I just like drawing animal people. I went through a phase a few years ago when I enjoyed the porn too, but I'm past that. I've been and will always be here for the clean art.



Jezzabelle said:


> I believe the reason why we're furry is because the majority of us grew up in the 80's/90's and there was nothing on but TMNT, Biker Mice, Street Sharks, The Raccoons, Animals of Farthing Wood and the _best_ cartoon series ever: Swat Kats *swoon*.



Who remembers Xtreme Dinosaurs? Man the 90s had such good cartoons.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2010)

oh look, another necro


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Furry = ????x????+????
> 
> This looks better :V


Fix'd


----------



## Taralack (Apr 17, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> oh look, another necro



At least I didn't necro it. x:


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

...........


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 17, 2010)

Can't say I agree with OP very much. I've been a fond lover of cartoons all my life, but not because of any problems or anything. That's not to say I never had any problems in life. While my relationship with my family is very good, I was bullied a lot as a kid and I kind of have some rage issues.

But watching cartoons was never some attempt to escape all the bad stuff, nor is it an attempt to feel young or some shit like that. I always watch cartoons as a normal, mentally stable adult. Nothing more, nothing less.



xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> With me, I think it's erotic and pretty fun.


And this is why people hate furries. >_>


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

And this is why people hate furries. >_>[/QUOTE]


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 17, 2010)

I liked cartoons (Anybody remember Funky Cops? I still love that show, I wish it was on DVD)
But I have no idea why I like furry stuff
Maybe from a song I heard when I was a kid that I loved, it was an Alice Cooper song, part of it uses imagery about a girl with her tail in the air, and I liked that.
not really sure why though, I forgot about that song until recently when I bought an Alice Cooper album, though I am away from my cds and I can't remember what song it is



Kellie Gator, your avatar is awesome, I love the movie Rock and Rule!!


----------



## Fay V (Apr 17, 2010)

do you just necro with opening post 

no seriously though sex furry != all furries

its like dinosaurs. all you hear about are raptors, but that doesn't mean all dinosaurs are raptors. 

personally i like art and fursuiting with zero interest in anything sexual, and I don't characterize my OC with long ass backstories where they went through puberty.

why are all these theories focused on one aspect of the fandom? why don't they just go "you know my theory for why furries exist? animals are neat and it can be a fun hobby"


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

Why was this thread necro'd...


----------



## whatthefur (Apr 17, 2010)

Probably because Lion King was such a good movie. 
Still watch it.


----------



## zizii (Apr 17, 2010)

I blame all Disney movies that centered around animals in the 90's.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 17, 2010)

pretty much watched every cartoon known to man until i was 15 even got to see the last of ed edd n eddy (best cartoon EVER)

always loved bugs bunny though that was a close second for me and after bugs bunny was probably spongebob


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why was this thread necro'd...


Because people believe there's a logical explination for everything. :V


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why was this thread necro'd...





whatthefur said:


> Probably because Lion King was such a good movie.
> Still watch it.




It made me lol


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> With me, I think it's erotic and pretty fun. When I first learned about furries, I thought "What a bunch of animal fucking fags." but then I learned what they were and it caught my interest. I go to Jack Britt High School, one of the biggest in the country or I think it may be THE biggest, and I met some furries there. That's when I got addicted.



HOLY NECROPOST BATMAN!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 17, 2010)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> Agree or disagree, it won't change my mind on this.
> 
> When I was a kid, I watched LOTS of cartoons. I constantly watched cartoons. When I was happy, I watched cartoons. When I was sad, I watched cartoons. When I had a question, cartoons were there for me.
> 
> ...



Yep, pretty much this in a nutshell, at least for me, as well.  Though I also have to add all the talking-animal stories and legendary creatures I read about.  Sonny The Bunny was my favorite book, and Kimba The White Lion was my favorite cartoon, from a very early age.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a furry because furries are friggin amazing, I dont see why people think it is so weird to be one! It is who you are. I say just treat it like you are normal, well normal as a furry can be. You get my point right, good because my headache is to bad to do anymore explainin right now!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

I watched cartoons all my life.
Spongebob... you name it. and when I was 7 or 8 I started to draw what I called "animal-people" and I sometimes wished I was one.. <3

Then I found out about this fandom and my mind got fucked.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

i always luvd the fox n the hound XD

n lion king....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 20, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> i always luvd the fox n the hound XD
> 
> n lion king....



Same here, favorite movies ever!


----------



## Conker (Apr 21, 2010)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> Agree or disagree, it won't change my mind on this.


This mentality is what is wrong with the world today.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, well, how I became a furry... Years ago my friends and I used to fantasize about pokemon but as we grew older we were like "okay, what the hell were we thinking? that's kiddy crap... fantasizing about mudkips n torchics pfft" so all we ever do that's pokemon related is just play one of the games once in a great while. I would also be writing comics about characters I had made up (non anthro) during that time. While Everyone else was thinking "I'm too old to be writing hand drawn comics made by my friends" I continued to write and eventually switched over to writing a furry comic. I ended up writing 90 pages of badly BADLY drawn comics before I eventually got sick of them and tried restarting the series. After several failed attempts to eventually get a good introduction I gave up and now I just mainly practice the artwork and I enjoy the furry hobby now. And now I'm the only furry irl I know and they try to make fun of me for it, but i really don't care what they think anymore.

If you are wondering why I switched from non anthro comics to anthro, it was because of this. I was going to write a pokemon comic (since I knew how to draw some of them better than anthro characters) but thought "wait a minute, this is so unoriginal, I want something I created entirely"


----------



## Kiva (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Furry = Nerd + Outcast x Weird
> 
> This looks better :V



That's me alright, and plus I don't like fursuits, the heads are almost always too big so that makes me agree with this one more.


----------



## Ames (Apr 21, 2010)

Blame too many wolf documentaries, balto, disney movies, etc.




...or maybe it's just because I'm otherkin....
DUN DUN DUUUUN


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

Heh, heh heh.
Maybe it is because I just like animals :V
Me and my dog were pretty friendly. 
lol I just think anthros are good looking.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

blame star fox for me...

anthros flyin spaceships?!!!!

fukin awesome!!!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> blame star fox for me...
> 
> anthros flyin spaceships?!!!!
> 
> fukin awesome!!!


Heh, heh heh.
People got mad at me once for calling Star Fox hot.
Not my fault... I like wolf better though.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Heh, heh heh.
> People got mad at me once for calling Star Fox hot.
> Not my fault... I like wolf better though.


 
lol. im straight, but i wrote a short fox X wolf story a while back.

people flamed the hell outa me 4 it, but i still keep it on FF.net lol


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> lol. im straight, but i wrote a short fox X wolf story a while back.
> 
> people flamed the hell outa me 4 it, but i still keep it on FF.net lol


Yeah, I wouldn't care.
I would be like "Heh, heh heh."


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't care.
> I would be like "Heh, heh heh."


 


yup. when u cant draw, write. When u cant write, troll. If you cant troll, fap!

lol


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> yup. when u cant draw, write. When u cant write, troll. If you cant troll, fap!
> 
> lol


I can write, and apparently some people like my drawings.
I fap just because it's there. Hee. :3


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I can write, and apparently some people like my drawings.
> I fap just because it's there. Hee. :3


 
can i see some of your writing and drawings?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> can i see some of your writing and drawings?


If I write, or drawing anything yes.
I guess...


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> If I write, or drawing anything yes.
> I guess...


 
k thanks 


well...off to bed 4 me


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> k thanks
> 
> 
> well...off to bed 4 me


Same here yo!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I'm a furry because furries are friggin amazing, I dont see why people think it is so weird to be one! It is who you are. I say just treat it like you are normal, well normal as a furry can be. You get my point right, good because my headache is to bad to do anymore explainin right now!



Only those who treat furry as a lifestyle are the ones who baww and rant and get the most problems about "coming out" and shit.



paintballadict9 said:


> i always luvd the fox n the hound XD
> 
> n lion king....



Got a spelling issue?


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 21, 2010)

But... I hated all those damn cartoons as a kid.


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

I wasn't allowed to watch any cartoons except Pokemon. ;_;

I played a lot of Ocarina of Time and my favorite thing ever was the Keaton Mask which led to my fursona.


----------



## Shiralith (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't stand cartoons, haven't been able to since I was twelve.


----------



## furatail (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm comforted by these images. Worlds of pure fantasy and innocence. 
I grew up with these escapes from reality in the form of cartoons. 
I also loved animals more than most people. I wasn't very social so animals were about as close to emotional contact I could get. So, it was natural that I ended up enjoying those anthropomorphic cartoons of my childhood. Fantasy and animals in one.
Anything that reminds me of these things attracts me.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 21, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> *Furry = Penis X FursuitÂ²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²Â²*


sigged lol


----------



## Qoph (Apr 21, 2010)

My theory:
People are weird.
People are weird in various ways.
Enough people are into animal people getting it on that there's a community centered around it.
:3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

Qoph said:


> My theory:
> People are weird.
> People are weird in various ways.
> Enough people are into animal people getting it on that there's a community centered around it.
> :3


But it's not _all_ about the porn... is it? =[


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But it's not _all_ about the porn... is it? =[



I'm afraid it is sir.


----------



## Qoph (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But it's not _all_ about the porn... is it? =[



No, there's also fursuits with strategically placed holes

And art and stories which aren't popular unless sex is involved


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

Qoph said:


> No, there's also fursuits with strategically placed holes
> 
> *And art and stories **wh*ich aren't popular unless sex is involved



This part was true even before you edited it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 21, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> But... I hated all those damn cartoons as a kid.


So... what DID you watch on TV as a kid? I don't mind or anything, I just have a hard time imagining a kid not watching cartoons, but that's just because I watched cartoons 24 hours a day as a kid.



Faris said:


> I wasn't allowed to watch any cartoons except Pokemon. ;_;
> 
> I played a lot of Ocarina of Time and my favorite thing ever was the Keaton Mask which led to my fursona.


Oh you poor, poor soul. What kind of parents would be so cruel?



furatail said:


> I'm comforted by these images. Worlds of pure fantasy and innocence.
> I grew up with these escapes from reality in the form of cartoons.
> I also loved animals more than most people. I wasn't very social so animals were about as close to emotional contact I could get. So, it was natural that I ended up enjoying those anthropomorphic cartoons of my childhood. Fantasy and animals in one.
> Anything that reminds me of these things attracts me.


Not you're just proving the OP's theory to be right. Stop that. D:


----------



## Usarise (Apr 21, 2010)

Im furry for the following reasons:
I like anime.  If you like it, furry is very close.
I like animals.  who doesnt? :3
I like porn.  no comment needed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im furry for the following reasons:
> I like anime.  If you like it, furry is very close.
> I like animals.  who doesnt? :3
> I like porn.  no comment needed.




Anime IS NOT close to furry. Anime is human people, furry is anthropomorphic animals, they are NOT alike in anyway, shape or form.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Anime IS NOT close to furry. Anime is human people, furry is anthropomorphic animals, they are NOT alike in anyway, shape or form.


 the art is very similar (in a lot of cases at least :V)   and anime isnt ALWAYS human :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> the art is very similar (in a lot of cases at least :V)   and anime isnt ALWAYS human :V



The art is not called anime. It is hentai and still based on humans. The japanese version of furry art is called something else, Kemono. It is all entirely different.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The art is not called anime. It is hentai and still based on humans.* The japanese version of furry art is called something else, Kemono. It is all entirely different.*


I was into that when I was into Anime, and still into it...cause those guys draw betta :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> I wasn't allowed to watch any cartoons except Pokemon. ;_;
> 
> I played a lot of Ocarina of Time and my favorite thing ever was the Keaton Mask which led to my fursona.


I have been very tempted to make a Keaton fursona to be honest...
With the three tails and a weird shiny fur... Oooooh shiny.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I was into that when I was into Anime, and still into it...cause those guys draw betta :V



First artist I came across that drew that style was the Japanese artist, Dr comet. His site is called "Kemono island". And if memory serves me correctly he also has a translator for english e-mails as his is not very good.

EDIT: Actually, Dr. Comet is the only Kemono artist I have come across.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The art is not called anime. It is hentai and still based on humans. The japanese version of furry art is called something else, Kemono. It is all entirely different.


er.... its not ALL hentai ya know.... thats only the porn >.>

*sry for later response.  phone rang.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> First artist I came across that drew that style was the Japanese artist, Dr comet. His site is called "Kemono island". And if memory serves me correctly he also has a translator for english e-mails as his is not very good.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, Dr. Comet is the only Kemono artist I have come across.


There is several on FA actually, I think I'm watching around...10, and they are in the same boat, having to use translators to talk to those who leave shouts


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> er.... its not ALL hentai ya know.... thats only the porn >.>
> 
> *sry for later response.  phone rang.



My point was, that the Japanese version of "furry art" is actually called Kemono, not anime. anime is different. And no, I don't class tentacle monsters as furry either.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My point was, that the Japanese version of "furry art" is actually called Kemono, not anime. anime is different. And no, I don't class tentacle monsters as furry either.


Tentacle monster is Hentai, and is called Tentacles.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> There is several on FA actually, I think I'm watching around...10, and they are in the same boat, having to use translators to talk to those who leave shouts



Could you point me to a few please?



EdieFantabulous said:


> Tentacle monster is Hentai, and is called Tentacles.



I know, I never said it wasn't Hentai.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My point was, that the Japanese version of "furry art" is actually called Kemono, not anime. anime is different. And no, I don't class tentacle monsters as furry either.


 could i try to make this connection then?  Anthropomorphic means giving human traits to animals..... ive seen that done in anime before...  Excel Saga, Wolf's Rain, and many mangas ive read (sry i cant think of any off the top of my head.... most were yuri mangas if it makes a dif :/)

and why dont u count them? :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> could i try to make this connection then?  Anthropomorphic means giving human traits to animals..... ive seen that done in anime before...  Excel Saga, Wolf's Rain, and many mangas ive read (sry i cant think of any off the top of my head.... most were yuri mangas if it makes a dif :/)
> 
> and why dont u count them? :3



You are thinking of Neko's. Not the same as furry. And I don't class Tentacles monsters as furry because they are monsters, not an anthropomorphic animal.

Furry is based around anthropomorphic ANIMALS. Not aliens, not monsters, animals. Anime actually gives humans animal characteristics, mostly ears, tails and perhaps some behaviour. There is a difference.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 21, 2010)

GODDAMN YOU JAPANESE STOP HAVING A TERM FOR EVERY SUBSECTION OF PORN


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Could you point me to a few please?


Some NSFW
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sindoll/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kazuhiro/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragoon86/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/skykain/



RandyDarkshade said:


> You are thinking of *Neko's.* Not the same  as furry. And I don't class Tentacles monsters as furry because they are  monsters, not an anthropomorphic animal.


the correct term is _Kemonomimi_


----------



## Usarise (Apr 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You are thinking of Neko's. Not the same as furry. And I don't class Tentacles monsters as furry because they are monsters, not an anthropomorphic animal.
> 
> Furry is based around anthropomorphic ANIMALS. Not aliens, not monsters, animals. Anime actually gives humans animal characteristics, mostly ears, tails and perhaps some behaviour. There is a difference.


 No.  I know what nekos are.   Im thinking of this one manga in particular..... ill PM it to you when i find it.... it was a yuri one that took place in the countryside.  There were anthro cows, horses, ect.  and one female girl.....  You prob get the idea ^-^

and ive seen much more given to anime chars.  many times they also get paws, claws, and the reversed leg thing (i dont remember the name)


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No.  I know what nekos are.   Im thinking of this one manga in particular..... ill PM it to you when i find it.... it was a yuri one that took place in the countryside.  There were anthro cows, horses, ect.  and one female girl.....  You prob get the idea ^-^
> 
> and ive seen much more given to anime chars.  many times they also get paws, claws, and the reversed leg thing (i dont remember the name)


hmmm I think I know what cha talking about but not fully


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Some NSFW
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sindoll/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kazuhiro/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragoon86/
> ...



Thank you Crysix. And I just learned something new. Didn't know Kemono was just a shorter term for it.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> the correct term is _Kemonomimi_



yessssssssssssssssssssss



RandyDarkshade said:


> Thank you Crysix. And I just learned something new. Didn't know Kemono was just a shorter term for it.



wait
No, it isn't.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 21, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> hmmm I think I know what cha talking about but not fully


 the name of the manga or the reversed leg thing?   if you know the name of the manga please tell because i dont want to search through my history, google, and my anime forums to find it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Thank you Crysix. And I just learned something new. Didn't know Kemono was just a shorter term for it.


Blame myself for being into anime more than a Furry :V

_Kemonomimi_, literally meaning  "animal ears", is the concept of drawing animals as bishÅjo  or having bishÅjo wear animal accessories (such as ears or tails). Catgirls  are the most prolific in this category, although bunnygirls, foxgirls,  and dog girls are also popular. Kemonomimi characters typically appear  human except for added animal-like qualities.

*Kemono* (ç£ or ã‘ã‚‚ã®, _"beast"_?)  is a genre of Japanese art and character design that prominently  features anthropomorphic animal characters. It is  used widely in visual arts, especially drawing  and painting,  and can be found in many[_which?_] manga, anime, and video  game works. Anthropomorphic animal characters in the kemono genre  are frequently called _JÅ«jin_ (_ç£ äºº or ã˜ã‚…ã†ã˜ã‚“_, "therianthrope")  (alternatively, these characters are also sometimes read as _kemonobito_  "beast-human"). Their design differs from artist to artist, but they  generally employ animal traits considered cute and endearing. However,  most kemono characters retain a fundamentally human personality, seldom  behaving as the actual animals from which they have been  anthropomorphized; as such, kemono are typically depicted living as  humans do.



Usarise said:


> the name of the manga or the reversed leg thing?    if you know the name of the manga please tell because i dont want to  search through my history, google, and my anime forums to find  it.


The Manga, but then again theres...tons of Kemono Doujinshi so I cant recall it


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know about you guys, I'm just in the fandom for the porn socializing. :3


----------



## mapdark (Apr 21, 2010)

Cartoons kinda had an influence on me drawing that kind of stuff.

But it was mostly comics with anthropomorphic characters that influenced me.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2010)

Occam's razor:  _brain damage_


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Anime IS NOT close to furry. Anime is human people, furry is anthropomorphic animals, they are NOT alike in anyway, shape or form.


As much as I loathe anime, I will say that furry and anime fandoms are indeed very similar and anyone who says otherwise must be in denial or something.

Both fandoms have conventions.
Both fandoms are largely based around dressing up in costumes.
Both fandoms have their roots in cartoons (and no, ancient Egypt was NOT the birth of furry fandom).
Both fandoms are littered with creepy motherfuckers.

And there's possibly more I've forgotten to list.

EDIT:
Oh, and I can't stand Japanese furry artists, most of them draw women with the most ludicrous anatomy, to the point where it just gets disgusting. Same thing goes for the ones that draw males.


----------



## Lewi (Apr 22, 2010)

Derricklesters2009 said:


> Agree or disagree, it won't change my mind on this.
> 
> When I was a kid, I watched LOTS of cartoons. I constantly watched cartoons. When I was happy, I watched cartoons. When I was sad, I watched cartoons. When I had a question, cartoons were there for me.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting theory, but not my story :wink:


----------

